# Flappy Bird



## PeelingStickers (Feb 3, 2014)

such a stupid stupid game.

My highscore is 87.


----------



## TDM (Feb 3, 2014)

I downloaded it a few minutes ago... highscore is still 5. Got it at least 5-6 times now.


----------



## ajayd (Feb 3, 2014)

87??? Jesus, my high score is 50


----------



## ducttapecuber (Feb 3, 2014)

I just downloaded it. Sat here for half an hour, got beyond frustrated. Did get a highscore of 8. I now deleted it so I don't punch a wall.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 3, 2014)

34


----------



## Mikel (Feb 3, 2014)

My pb is 51.

Edit1: 65


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 3, 2014)

Downloaded, played for 20 min and got a higscore of 18, uninstalled.

Thoughts about it: Stupid game is stupid.


----------



## kcl (Feb 3, 2014)

PianoCube said:


> Downloaded, played for 20 min and got a higscore of 18, uninstalled.
> 
> Thoughts about it: Stupid game is stupid.



+1

Makes me realize that my limited coding skills could actually make me money


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Feb 4, 2014)

Literally just thought hey maybe I should make a flappy bird thread on speedsolving but ofc it's already here
Highscore is 11
I hate everything


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 4, 2014)

16 with a few mins practice, then deleted because it's too glitchy for such a simple game.
If I was on for a great score then died from a glitch my phone might end up flying across the room!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 4, 2014)

16


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Feb 4, 2014)

After hours of practice I have increased highscore to 23


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 4, 2014)

update: 157


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2014)

My PB is 57.

My daughter Marie has a 173. She regularly gets over 100.


----------



## KongShou (Feb 4, 2014)

36

only got the thing yesterday

stupid game is stupid


----------



## TDM (Feb 4, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> update: 157


wtf


Mike Hughey said:


> My PB is 57.
> 
> My daughter Marie has a 173. She regularly gets over 100.


more wtf

And I'm happy with getting a new highscore of 18...


----------



## porkynator (Feb 4, 2014)

21 After one day of "practice"


----------



## slinky773 (Feb 5, 2014)

It spread like a virus across the school. This is from one of my friends:


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 5, 2014)

Funny how all the dumb games get so much attention and those games that are worth playing get ignored.


----------



## TDM (Feb 5, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Funny how all the dumb games get so much attention and those games that are worth playing get ignored.


ikr. I only play it because it's one of the few offline games I have on my phone.
I got 36 today... over 500? REALLY!?


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Feb 5, 2014)

Temple Run is better but I don't mind this.

23


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Feb 5, 2014)

Update: 61


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 5, 2014)

Got 172 today, also managed 32 sideways


----------



## TDM (Feb 5, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> Got 172 today, also managed 32 sideways


I've not been holding my phone the right way up either  My best is 18 though... I've only got more than 32 once holding my phone normally


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Feb 5, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> Got 172 today, also managed 32 sideways



my gosh, teach us the ways of your wisdom


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 5, 2014)

Laradoodle4 said:


> my gosh, teach us the ways of your wisdom


classic speedsolving.com answer: Practice 

248... that will stand for quite a while now for me I think


----------



## hcfong (Feb 6, 2014)

I like it. And found a new challenge. Playing Flappybird in one hand while solving a cube in your other hand and try not to lose until you solved the cube.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 6, 2014)

I heard a guy in the netherland committed suicide becuase of flappy bird...............LOL


----------



## TDM (Feb 6, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I heard a guy in the netherland committed suicide becuase of flappy bird...............LOL


That isn't funny. Nothing about suicide is funny.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> classic speedsolving.com answer: Practice
> 
> 248... that will stand for quite a while now for me I think



That should really motivate Marie. (She already got interested again when she saw the 514 screenshot, but now there's a cuber who's done better, not just a friend of one. She's still stuck at 173.)


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 6, 2014)

Mike Hughey said:


> That should really motivate Marie. (She already got interested again when she saw the 514 screenshot, but now there's a cuber who's done better, not just a friend of one. She's still stuck at 173.)



That's good to hear, I always try to aim for a target (a few people at school who have hit like 300+ APPARENTLY), I don't mind if it's real or not, it just motivates me, similar to cubing 

Update: 277, Im getting a lot more 100+ nowadays. I no longer feel nervous until around the 150 mark now, which is good because it keeps me calm throughout my attempts


----------



## TDM (Feb 6, 2014)

People at my school are saying the android version is easier than the apple version. I first heard my brother saying that after I beat his highscore by 1, but now others are too. Has anyone else tried both?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> People at my school are saying the android version is easier than the apple version. I first heard my brother saying that after I beat his highscore by 1, but now others are too. Has anyone else tried both?



I would say android is easier, but I've always played on android. It seems iOS moves a little choppier.

After switching between the two I found the bird in the android version falls faster, but jumps slower, whereas on iOS it's the other way around. hence I always seem to die to the top pipe on iOS during drops.

Both move at the same speed, me and a friend played at the same time, when one of us died the other force died and we saw how far in we got, it was roughly the same give or take one or two pipes.


----------



## TDM (Feb 6, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> I would say android is easier, but I've always played on android. It seems iOS moves a little choppier.
> 
> After switching between the two I found the bird in the android version falls faster, but jumps slower, whereas on iOS it's the other way around. hence I always seem to die to the top pipe on iOS during drops.
> 
> Both move at the same speed, me and a friend played at the same time, when one of us died the other force died and we saw how far in we got, it was roughly the same give or take one or two pipes.


Yeah, I found it takes longer to reach the first pipe on android. Weirdly, I found that on my friend's iPhone, you jump less and fall faster, like gravity is stronger... and I've also heard someone describe how the game is different on their iPhone and iPad. It's like the game is different on every device


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 6, 2014)

My PB is 55, but I play only on friends' phones, I will get better as soon as it comes out for Windows Phone


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Feb 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> People at my school are saying the android version is easier than the apple version. I first heard my brother saying that after I beat his highscore by 1, but now others are too. Has anyone else tried both?


I have android and have used friends iphones, many of which say android is easier. I find that its pretty much the same, but the main difference is that most android phones have a wider and sometimes taller screens than iphones, showing more of the game at one given time and making it easier for the player. After discussing it with other people most admitted that its actually the same (people were trying to tell me my high scores dont count for as much).

My highest is 88, I'm still waiting for an over 100 but for some reason have not yet found anyone else in my school who has beaten 60


----------



## Trexrush1 (Feb 7, 2014)

30 on android


----------



## Trexrush1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes I have tried both, but the only difference as far as I can tell is the pipe color is lighter green on apple (with the stripe), the interface is blockier on apple, and the bird changes color and daytime on android. Apple, you click twice to startover, android you only click once.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 7, 2014)

7 lol, and on most attempts, 0-1. Funny how I can find it so addictive despite being crap at it.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 7, 2014)

I absolutely hate the game. Downloaded it, did a 2 on first try, but got 0 on the next 20 tries. Immediatly removed the app


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 7, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> I absolutely hate the game. Downloaded it, did a 2 on first try, but got 0 on the next 20 tries. Immediatly removed the app



Good job!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 7, 2014)

some fun stuff I like to try:

-Sideways
-Upside down
-360 challenge (rotate through 90 degrees through each pipe)
-Blindfolded (lol)
-with a cube in your other hand (as someone else mentioned, my best is the cross)


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> some fun stuff I like to try:
> 
> -Sideways *My best is 12, both ways*
> -Upside down *My best is 10*
> ...


There's so much you can do with a game that has so little in it


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 7, 2014)

lol BLD, after so many attempts I managed one, but I didn't fully make it through the pipe xD


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 7, 2014)

2 in BLD, by pure ridiculous luck


----------



## KongShou (Feb 7, 2014)

44 after 2 days of download


----------



## angham (Feb 8, 2014)

I 'got' 2147483647 which is the Max score


----------



## kcl (Feb 10, 2014)

I managed to do a full oh solve during it.


----------



## ajayd (Feb 10, 2014)

67 whooh


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 11, 2014)

196. I'm not joking.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 11, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Funny how *all* the dumb games get so much attention and those games that are worth playing get ignored.



Alternatively, funny how thousands of independent games are released and occasionally one goes viral.


----------



## typeman5 (Feb 11, 2014)

for some reason i enjoy playing it even though i suck at it

Edit: my record is 47


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 11, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Alternatively, funny how thousands of independent games are released and occasionally one goes viral.



Haha, yea, how does that even happen?


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 11, 2014)

219 lol


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Feb 11, 2014)

Pb 130, yayy


----------



## TDM (Feb 11, 2014)

typeman5 said:


> for some reason i enjoy playing it even though i suck at it
> 
> Edit: my record is 47


Same. And our PBs are the same!

I got 36 sideways recently. This game isn't about being good, it's how long you can go before you make a mistake. Which for me isn't very long.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 11, 2014)

62.

Also, has anyone tried with feet?


----------



## ianliu64 (Feb 11, 2014)

My 5 yr old sis has 51
I have 37 D:


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 12, 2014)

Just got 264


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 12, 2014)

16. >.<

It's so stupid yet so addictive. And I suck.


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 12, 2014)

Such a high scores... 
My best is 57.

edit :62


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 12, 2014)

My PB was 286, I quit.

I play IronPants now, much harder >.<


----------



## Lapinsavant (Feb 12, 2014)

Ooh noo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqULOC8X9Qo
One fukin sentence :tu I love it!


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 25, 2014)

This game is definitely not as good as tiny wings. I think it could be better with a fedora or two in it.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Feb 25, 2014)

cuber952 said:


> This game is definitely not as good as tiny wings. I think it could be better with a fedora or two in it.



Allow me to introduce you to Flappy Fedora http://flappyfedora.tk/play/


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 26, 2014)

^That is amazing.


----------



## GhettiBoy (May 9, 2014)

I got 96 as my high score. My brother got a 120 or so though. He cubes as well


----------



## Destro (May 12, 2014)

My high score is 111 but I'm a newbie cuber


----------



## patrickcuber (May 26, 2014)

it is a stupid game


----------



## Wilhelm (May 27, 2014)

My Highscore is 67 but I don't play it that much


----------



## typeman5 (May 27, 2014)

does anyone still play this game?


----------



## TDM (May 27, 2014)

typeman5 said:


> does anyone still play this game?


Not that I know of; everyone's found 2048 now.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> Not that I know of; everyone's found 2048 now.


All the cubers pretty much made 2048 popular


----------



## kcl (May 28, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> All the cubers pretty much made 2048 popular



I was the first to mention it at my school lol


----------



## GuRoux (May 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> Not that I know of; everyone's found 2048 now.



and i think that has gotten old, what's the new thing going around?


----------



## Sunnymelisa (Nov 26, 2014)

47. Almost punched a wall.


----------



## TDM (Nov 26, 2014)

Sunnymelisa said:


> 47. Almost punched a wall.


My PB is also 47. I haven't played it in a while though... I think I could reach 50 if I tried more, but I got bored of it after a while.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 26, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> and i think that has gotten old, what's the new thing going around?


Everyone at my school plays tap sports baseball now.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 26, 2014)

I've gotten 228, but don't care anymore.


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 27, 2014)

Have you guys heard of the creator's new game that came out some months ago? It's called Swing Copters, have fun getting frustrated with that.


----------

